# Custom range hood



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 5, 2018)

At some point over the last few months I agreed to renovate my mom's kitchen and the time has finally come where she wants to actually do it so here I am avoiding her at all costs haha
Just kidding, it's been a fun project so far... The best part though is that I'm making her a custom range hood to replace her original cookie cutter one.
 I pulled out the cabinet above it so I can make a big fancy looking hood and I thought I'd just post some pics of my progress thus far. 

I haven't quite decided what shape or style I want to go with so I made a few drawings of designs I've seen around on Pinterest and such and I thought I'd see what you all think. 
I'm thinking of using stainless steel for the body with brass strips riveted on for aesthetic appeal. 
I'd love to hear your feedback and suggestions or ideas. 
Here's some pics so far

Brian


----------



## Janger (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice project. You can get a fan to install inline in the chimney and way up in the attic. I think it’s much quieter.


----------



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 6, 2018)

Janger said:


> Nice project. You can get a fan to install inline in the chimney and way up in the attic. I think it’s much quieter.



Thanks, that's a good idea. I was just going to recycle the guts from the old one and retrofit it into the body of what I make but if the price tag is okay then an inline fan it is


----------



## BMW Rider (Sep 7, 2018)

Go with a better fan., those little cheapo hoods do a better job of making noise than moving air.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 8, 2018)

Your drawings are exquisite. I wish I could draw well like you. I think it's actually hindered me throughout life. I do a lot of patent prototyping and can never express my ideas well on paper. In the I end up hiring a technical illustrator.

BTW - are you talking about pop or solid rivets? I use tons of pop rivets, but my favourite fastener has to be solid rivets. Not only are they fun to use, but the anodized aluminium and brass ones really class up a project. If you oversize them you get a Steampunk kinda effect. Great fun.

Best of luck!


----------



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 10, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Your drawings are exquisite. I wish I could draw well like you. I think it's actually hindered me throughout life. I do a lot of patent prototyping and can never express my ideas well on paper. In the I end up hiring a technical illustrator.
> 
> BTW - are you talking about pop or solid rivets? I use tons of pop rivets, but my favourite fastener has to be solid rivets. Not only are they fun to use, but the anodized aluminium and brass ones really class up a project. If you oversize them you get a Steampunk kinda effect. Great fun.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hey thank you soo much!! 
I've always loved to draw and I wish I'd taken a more artistic path in life but whatever thats what hobbies are for right hehehe 
Im thinking I'll use solid rivets as they just look cooler in my minds eye but I've never actually used them aside from when I was at sait doing my sheet metal course. 

I think I might just spot weld the body together then cover up the spots with brass strips and rivet that on... As long as I can find the right material to use that is. 

Thanks again ... I will update my progress as I go, so far it's just a side profile scratched into a piece of 28ga galvanized


----------



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 10, 2018)

BMW Rider said:


> Go with a better fan., those little cheapo hoods do a better job of making noise than moving air.



Thanks for the advice , I'll see what kind of deal i can find through my works (Arpi's ind) suppliers


----------



## Dogpounder (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello
Go with the solid rivets, way classier. If you are worried about building code issues...… if you go above 400 cfm with your fans you have to provide makeup air to the kitchen to replace exhausted air. $$$$ to bring in fresh air for makeup air.


----------



## Dogpounder (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is a model of one of my project for my new house. I plan on taking apart a old hood fan and build in the parts to this hood. I have old signs and rusted sheet metal that will be welded inside forged angle Iron. The final assembly will be put together with hot solid rivets. Forgings finished in bees wax.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 16, 2018)

Sexy, wish I could sell that concept here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 16, 2018)

403Tinbasher said:


> Hey thank you soo much!!
> I think I might just spot weld the body together then cover up the spots with brass strips and rivet that on... As long as I can find the right material to use that is.



Another interesting technique is to punch holes in the front side, but silicon brass weld through them into the rear panel--kinda like spot welding, but It's basically brazing. Depending on sheet thickness can be fairly simple. Afterwards you sand down the surface and end up with a kind of "flush brass rivet" appearance that really looks cool once polished up.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 16, 2018)

Dogpounder said:


> Here is a model of one of my project for my new house. I plan on taking apart a old hood fan and build in the parts to this hood. I have old signs and rusted sheet metal that will be welded inside forged angle Iron. The final assembly will be put together with hot solid rivets. Forgings finished in bees wax.



You and @*403Tinbasher* are getting dangerously close to losing your amateur status on this forum. I suggest you mess up a project or two if you want to maintain your credibility with the rest of us  .


----------

